# 49/52 Challenge



## Browtine (May 23, 2011)

Got some great bird shots for this past week's challenge thread! Really enjoyed those! Time for this week's thread. I think this will be a good one as well. 

MAN'S BEST FRIEND

That's right, get a shot of your dog. And Crickett you better participate in this one! You've got a couple of great models for this one!

If you are new to the challenge or haven't reviewed the rules, please do so at the link below prior to submitting your photo. Thanks!


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 23, 2011)

Bad timing on this one   We just had to let one of our babies go to his reward.  I hate to say I had a favorite because we love them all but he will be sorely missed.  I know it's not from this week but I hope you'll let me post this one in memory of him.

RIP Turbo


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 24, 2011)

HALO my heart goes out to you I know that  hurt from losing a  pet that means a lot to you. I also hope they let it ride cause I know how you feel. I have one that is getting close for me to have to make that same desion and it's not an easy one to have to make.

But for now I have 2 good models to work with so hopefully we can get a break in the cloudy weather and I can get a good shot of mine for this CHALLENGE after all they are a couple of my favorite targets


----------



## Browtine (May 24, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> Bad timing on this one   We just had to let one of our babies go to his reward.  I hate to say I had a favorite because we love them all but he will be sorely missed.  I know it's not from this week but I hope you'll let me post this one in memory of him.
> 
> RIP Turbo



I guess we can make an exception this once and do this week's challenge in memory of Turbo and all the doggies we've all lost over the years. R.I.P. Turbo.

In fact if anyone else wants to include one photo of a deceased k9 companion along with their challenge submission, go ahead. Just please don't turn it into a full blown memorial thread with tons of non-challenge photos. I think we can flex the rules just a *little* this time though.  As long as it doesn't get out of control I don't see a problem with it. 

And with that said, I think a separate thread entirely devoted to deceased furry friends would be a great idea. I personally don't have any photos of any of mine that I can get to right now. If someone else has any to start a thread with I bet it would be popular though.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone .... the great people on Woody's are what keep me coming back.  In the Dog/Pet forum I just started a thread dedicated to our deceased friends.  Thanks for all of the support and understanding.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6019741#post6019741


----------



## cornpile (May 24, 2011)

Browtine,you the man.Beautiful dog ,Halo.....


----------



## wvdawg (May 24, 2011)

A fitting tribute to Turbo.  Thanks.


----------



## wvdawg (May 25, 2011)

*My favorite dawg!*

Since we do not have domestic animals around the house, and I wouldn't want this to be my first week to miss the challenge - here is the dawg I keep in my office!  
Everyone have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## cornpile (May 25, 2011)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 28, 2011)

My ole girl "MACEY" all kinds of Hunting Heart just that the body can't keep up but I still hope to let her get a couple of hunts in during the early part of this next season.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2011)

Great theme! I will try to get one up if I get time!


----------

